

Show HN: Send an email to push@gitmanual.org or ls-tree@gitmanual.org - Loic

This is a small service for poorly connected users who can access the web only in a limited way. You just send an email to "gitcommand@gitmanual.org" and get back the corresponding manual page in a nice HTML format.<p>So if you want help on the branch command, just branch@gitmanual.org.<p>Your email address is not stored, no logs are kept.
======
philh
I'm curious, is there a significant number of people who need the manual for a
git command, but can't do `git help command`?

~~~
Loic
But you do not have it in a nicely easy to read HTML format. This is for my
brother, he works for the nuclear industry where the web is a white listed
list of sites. He cannot even access <http://gitmanual.org>

In a not so sensitive area (bank, insurance), I know a couple of people
without real web access.

~~~
narcissus
If that's the case, could there be an option for just say 'all@gitmanual.org'
and have it return a ZIP file of all of the commands nicely zipped?

~~~
Loic
This would be a 6MB file, why not. But not yet, I am getting a lot of emails
because of HN so better waiting a bit before receiving 100's of
all@gitmanual.org requests :)

